# KK wo am besten farmen?



## Black_Hawk (25. Dezember 2009)

Hi also ich glaub der titel erklärt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo kann man am besten kräuter farmen wenn man sie nachher will mit alchie verarbeiten um einen maximalen profit rauszuschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Black_Hawk


----------



## Dark_Lady (25. Dezember 2009)

kommt drauf an, welche Kräuter du suchst, da unterscheiden sich dann die Farmgebiete... Hier gibts ne recht gute Liste als Anhaltspunkt:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=65895


----------



## Wahooka (13. Januar 2010)

Du brauchst kein Alchi um Gold zu verdienen. Farm ne Stunde in TW und du bist Reich (sofern du ein wenig Lootglück hast) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stan18 (24. April 2010)

du machst mehr gold mit den kräutern als mit den fläschchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zumindes mit den meisten kräutern^^


----------



## Naho (24. April 2010)

jede Woche ulduar machen und im Raum bei Freya alles killen und looten und noch dazu den Alchemistenbeutel absstauben ^.^


----------



## gandosh shatt (22. Mai 2010)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> Hi also ich glaub der titel erklärt alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hol Dir gatherer und dazu die DB die zeigt Dir alles was Du suchst !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonyja (9. August 2010)

Kauf die die aktuelle Ausgabe von buffed (oder die letzte?) am Kiosk deines Vertrauens, da ist ein sehr hilfreicher Guide drin - mit dem Sammel ich mich grad hoch.


----------



## Nymph (9. August 2010)

iwie sinnfrei auf so nen thread zu antworten..und das ihr den dann immer weider (bis gestern) rauskramen müsst -_- lasst ihn doch in frieden ruhen...bitte


----------

